# Too light



## nacho (Apr 3, 2007)

Balancing weight and durability... A 1500 gram wheelset is not "superlight", but will it be suitable for a 180 pound rider on some less than ideal roads?


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

If it's a well-built wheelset then you shouldn't have any problems. Just don't go bombing into any potholes and you should be fine. What kind of build are we talking about (rim, hub, and spoke type specifically)?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

nacho said:


> Balancing weight and durability... A 1500 gram wheelset is not "superlight", but will it be suitable for a 180 pound rider on some less than ideal roads?


Sure, if well built.


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

I weigh 175 lbs.
I've ridden a wide range of wheels, and the answer is it depends.
Wheels I've ridden that were too flexy or soft at my weight include the American Classic 350s and the Zipp 404s, which are both lightweights.

If you go custom, your wheel-builder can configure spoke/hub/rim choices to suit you well.

However, as for boutique wheels, there are some good chices - I've also ridden Campy Eurus, Campy Boras, and Reynolds Stratus DVs, and all those held up just fine.

Mike


----------



## nacho (Apr 3, 2007)

*Velomax*

Thanks for the input...

The wheels in question are 2001 Velomax Orions... Now made by Easton. The roads are not heavily pot-holed, but there are some rough sections and cobbles (Lisbon area).


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

I just picked up a set of Easton Tempest II, which are right above 1500g but have not put any miles on them...will report when I do. BTW, I weigh 160-165#. Hoping they are able to handle a bit of rough roads. The Orions are the Ascents but with more spokes - which is a good thing on a shallow rim. Good build quality, good hubs, not so easy to repair with special spokes, so some trade-offs certainly.


----------

